# mask that I painted Tim Burton inspired



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I love painting and painted this mask, with tulle attached to the head. I put it on ebay,and plan to paint different ones... any ideas?


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

thats awesome. I could see this with a trippy dress. well done


----------

